# Would you hit a girl?



## AKIRA (Apr 22, 2007)

Before you throw out the stock answer, let me explain a situation a member on another forum got into.

Some kid was apparently preventing his drunken friend from driving from the bar.  He had known HER for 13 years, but maybe this was the first time she acted irate when she was drunk.

Anyway, the bitch punched him 8 times, she used her keys in some of her punches.  He has a black eye, cuts on his face from the keys, and bent glasses.  Cops came and hauled her ass away and he was asking on this forum if he should sue.

I dont want to make a thread about if he should sue or not, I want to know what you would do if you were trying to save a girl from doing something stupid, yet she punches you repeatedly...with fucking keys between her knuckles!


----------



## Brachiisaurus (Apr 22, 2007)

Yes, if only to knock her out, and drag her home...Er, her home.


----------



## Arnold (Apr 22, 2007)

Honestly, I would not tried that hard to prevent her from driving drunk, after the first hit I would have let her drive away.


----------



## Dumby (Apr 22, 2007)

I've discussed this friends before.

Only if she was attacking me, as in repeatedly hitting me.

Or

She bit my penis off.


----------



## Double D (Apr 22, 2007)

Hum......personally I know from experience I would not hit a girl. I was hit 3 times in the ear by my girlfriend, before I picked her up and threw her onto my bed. 

However if it happened to someone else and they did hit a girl. Well I cant exactly blame em. 

Now from a my point of view being a parent. If my daughter had did something like this should would be in some serious trouble. But if the guy would have hit her back, well then he would be someone in a creek. Hell I hit my brother in law in the eye for yelling at my daughter a few years ago. So if someone actually touched her, ya it would be on. 

However Akira to answer your question that could definitly go both ways! If a girl puts her hands on a man, then she puts herself in a mans situation. So therefore, for the most part its far game. Of course unless its my daughter.


----------



## BigDyl (Apr 22, 2007)

You don't have to punch someone to subdue them.  It's easy enough to dodge a drug persons flurries and restrain them.  I can only imagine this is some fantasy of AKIRA's that he often wishes to act out:


----------



## Double D (Apr 22, 2007)

BigDyl said:


> You don't have to punch someone to subdue them.  It's easy enough to dodge a drug persons flurries and restrain them.  I can only imagine this is some fantasy of AKIRA's that he often wishes to act out:



Speak in non-MMA terms please. Not all of us are advanced as yourself.


----------



## Brachiisaurus (Apr 22, 2007)

Double D said:


> Speak in non-MMA terms please. Not all of us are advanced as yourself.



    

Ahh c'mon man, layoff about the Pride, ufc thing.


----------



## Double D (Apr 22, 2007)

Brachiisaurus said:


> Ahh c'mon man, layoff about the Pride, ufc thing.



If you cant make fun of BD you cant make fun of anyone!


----------



## Brachiisaurus (Apr 22, 2007)

Double D said:


> If you cant make fun of BD you cant make fun of anyone!



  Good point.


----------



## danny81 (Apr 22, 2007)

i just wanted to point out that if you get into a fight dont put keys  between your knuckles because they can twist and really fuck up your hand. your bettr off just using your hands. 

anyway back to the thread i wouldnt hit a girl i would, like big dyl said, dodge her flurries and subdue her. 

in regular terms i would dodge her punches and get her in a rear naked chokehold or something like that.


----------



## Dumby (Apr 22, 2007)

danny81 said:


> i just wanted to point out that if you get into a fight dont put keys  between your knuckles because they can twist and really fuck up your hand. your bettr off just using your hands.
> 
> anyway back to the thread i wouldnt hit a girl i would, like big dyl said, dodge her flurries and subdue her.
> 
> in regular terms i would dodge her punches and get her in a rear naked chokehold or something like that.



You would put a girl in a rear naked choke?  She'd probably gouge your eyes out or kick you in the nuts.  Their aren't MMA rules in the real world man.


----------



## gr81 (Apr 22, 2007)

danny81 said:


> i would dodge her punches and get her in a rear naked chokehold or something like that.



ha make that bitch tap!!


----------



## Double D (Apr 22, 2007)

Its really not that tough to restrain a woman of noral size. And I say normal size because I know a big ole girl. And she outweighs me. I am pretty sure it would take more than a bear hug to stop that chick!


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Apr 22, 2007)

I would have just tripped her, mounted her, held her hands down and hung loogies right above her face. Hitting is


----------



## Double D (Apr 22, 2007)

Why not just tea bag her?


----------



## Brachiisaurus (Apr 22, 2007)

gr81 said:


> ha make that bitch tap!!


----------



## min0 lee (Apr 22, 2007)

I would never lay a hand on bigDyl.


----------



## kinkery (Apr 22, 2007)

@ this whole thread


----------



## danny81 (Apr 22, 2007)

lol. i know there a no rules, but a rear naked chokehold could work. and that was just an example.


----------



## kinkery (Apr 22, 2007)

i woulda gave her an eye jammy  then i woulda straight hit her in the throat


----------



## RexStunnahH (Apr 22, 2007)

Depends on who this chick is-If she's some big 250lb polynesian chick I would Wrestle! A small skinny  or petite girl,I would probably after the first hit let her go.


----------



## kinkery (Apr 22, 2007)

RexStunnahH said:


> Depends on who this chick is-If she's some big 250lb polynesian chick I would Wrestle! A small skinny  or petite girl,I would probably after the first hit let her go.



lies.....you know you woulda nocked her down then mounted her and continued to beat your meat on her forehead


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Apr 22, 2007)

Dumby said:


> You would put a girl in a rear naked choke? She'd probably gouge your eyes out or kick you in the nuts. Their aren't MMA rules in the real world man.


 
I don't think it's possible to get kicked in the nuts or your eyes gouged during a RNC  ... especially by a chick.


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 22, 2007)

danny81 said:


> i just wanted to point out that if you get into a fight dont put keys  between your knuckles because they can twist and really fuck up your hand. your bettr off just using your hands.
> 
> anyway back to the thread i wouldnt hit a girl i would, like big dyl said, dodge her flurries and subdue her.
> 
> in regular terms i would dodge her punches and get her in a rear naked chokehold or something like that.



Well this is some idiotic girl were talking about, not to mention drunk.

I am actually surprised in the answers.  I was expecting a lot of do gooders.  However, I asked this kid why he didnt just push her away, take her keys, have friends restrain her, something.

Not that hitting is an option, but I liked the scenario he was in cuz it was more annoying than personal.


----------



## Brachiisaurus (Apr 22, 2007)

Goodfella9783 said:


> I don't think it's possible to get kicked in the nuts or your eyes gouged during a RNC  ... especially by a chick.



I would be more worried about biting at that point.


----------



## Double D (Apr 22, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> Well this is some idiotic girl were talking about, not to mention drunk.
> 
> I am actually surprised in the answers.  I was expecting a lot of do gooders.  However, I asked this kid why he didnt just push her away, take her keys, have friends restrain her, something.
> 
> Not that hitting is an option, but I liked the scenario he was in cuz it was more annoying than personal.



Re-read mine I am partly a do-gooder!


----------



## KelJu (Apr 22, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> Before you throw out the stock answer, let me explain a situation a member on another forum got into.
> 
> Some kid was apparently preventing his drunken friend from driving from the bar.  He had known HER for 13 years, but maybe this was the first time she acted irate when she was drunk.
> 
> ...





I could subdue 99% of women without hitting them. My buddy was dating a girl that was drunk and starting shit with him and other people, so he grabbed her around the chest and squeezed the shit out of her until she basically went limp and he laid her down on the floor. I think that is about the best way to deal with that situation.


----------



## kinkery (Apr 22, 2007)

KelJu said:


> I could subdue 99% of women without hitting them. My buddy was dating a girl that was drunk and starting shit with him and other people, *so he grabbed her around the chest and squeezed the shit out of her until she basically went limp and he laid her down on the floor.* I think that is about the best way to deal with that situation.



c'mon tell the rest of the story  jk


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 22, 2007)

Double D said:


> Re-read mine I am partly a do-gooder!



Oh no, I noticed.  I expected 98% people here saying "dont hit a girl" and to me, that statement left alone, just invokes "what if" questions.


----------



## Double D (Apr 22, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> Oh no, I noticed.  I expected 98% people here saying "dont hit a girl" and to me, that statement left alone, just invokes "what if" questions.



Actually I have been in this exact situation so I speak from experience.


----------



## Nate K (Apr 22, 2007)

KelJu said:


> I could subdue 99% of women without hitting them. My buddy was dating a girl that was drunk and starting shit with him and other people, so he grabbed her around the chest and squeezed the shit out of her until she basically went limp and he laid her down on the floor. I think that is about the best way to deal with that situation.



Haha, that would work and be really fun...unless the girl was really small and you killed her


----------



## Brachiisaurus (Apr 22, 2007)

Nate K said:


> Haha, that would work and be really fun...unless the girl was really small and you killed her



Lol, bear-hugged to death.


----------



## bio-chem (Apr 22, 2007)

bent wrist. that shit hurts. and it takes care of buisness immediately. at least when your using it on someone smaller and that your physically stronger than.


----------



## NeilPearson (Apr 22, 2007)

I hit a girl last night... first time I met her too.

She was bragging about her abs and how tough she was.  I touched them they were really nice abs.  She worked out a lot and was real proud of her core.  She was bragging about how she could take a shot to the stomache with her hard core abs....

... so I gave her an open palm strike to the stomache to test it out (not a surprise or anything.  She said she was ready)  Anyway I did a pretty fast strike but I really pulled it at the last moment so it wouldn't hit her too hard.  I was pretty drunk though so I am not sure how well I judged the distance.  She didn't go down or anything though and she still talked to me after that so it couldn't have been too bad...

I should probably e-mail her tomorrow and make sure I didn't smack her too hard....

TRUE STORY


----------



## BoneCrusher (Apr 23, 2007)

You leave out the defense option.  The choices are not just either hit her or take a beating.   The options are take a beating, hit her back .... or just be defensive.  If the guy was a weak slow stick boy than he should prolly avoid all conflict situations ... even with women.  Shit especially with women cuz dang ... you will get your ass kicked by a woman.  Women fight dirty.

Other then being the guy at the bottom of the food chain, he just needs to defend himself self from her.  Most guys have dated crazy females and been in that situation anyway.  When she busts out the keys between the knuckles move though ... I'm out ... her keys get tossed on the building and she can go fuck herself.  I'm gonna walk off and let her be a crazy bitch with someone else while she wonders how to get her damn keys off the roof.


----------



## RexStunnahH (Apr 23, 2007)

kinkery said:


> lies.....you know you woulda nocked her down then mounted her and continued to beat your meat on her forehead


 

LOL,If this happened in the backroom or somewhere no one was around then maybe,yeah,lol


----------



## Witmaster (Apr 23, 2007)

She would have to be a pretty damn good friend...

Hopefully I wouldn???t let her land the first punch.  As I'm certain many here can tell you, there are ways to immobilize and disarm a person without having to hit them.    

That being said, if I had no other way of stopping her... yea, I'd knock her ass out.  It's one thing if she kills herself, but by letting her drive away she is jeopardizing the lives of everyone on the road.  And, before I sued, I'd give the opportunity to make things right.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 23, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> Before you throw out the stock answer, let me explain a situation a member on another forum got into.
> 
> Some kid was apparently preventing his drunken friend from driving from the bar.  He had known HER for 13 years, but maybe this was the first time she acted irate when she was drunk.
> 
> Anyway, the bitch punched him 8 times, she used her keys in some of her punches.  He has a black eye, cuts on his face from the keys, and bent glasses.  Cops came and hauled her ass away and he was asking on this forum if he should sue.




This guy got his ass kicked by a _drunken_ chick? Unless she was Jackie Chan's sister, he deserved that shit.


----------



## Witmaster (Apr 23, 2007)

DOMS said:


> This guy got his ass kicked by a _drunken_ chick? Unless she was Jackie Chan's sister, he deserved that shit.


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 23, 2007)

DOMS said:


> This guy got his ass kicked by a _drunken_ chick? Unless she was Jackie Chan's sister, he deserved that shit.



I wouldnt say he got his ass kicked, but id say he took a beating.  I dont consider someone getting their ass kicked unless I see some blood, staggering, and a limp body on the pavement.

I assume this guy is a kid, Ill have to go back and see the answers to my questions later on today.  Id have to say hes at least in his early 20s, considering he was at a bar and still dealing with drunk people's shit.  At that age, if he hit a girl, hed be the laughing stock of the city.  You know the kid is going out to the local bars, so hell have friends that will make fun of him.  Oh, theyll listen to his story and even understand, but Id bet hed still get some jokes from time to time.  Then you get the heroes and all their bullshit.  They hear HER side of the story, so then they dont care what the kid's story is, all they hear is a male hit a female.  

I fucking hate heroes.


----------



## BigDyl (Apr 23, 2007)

If I saw AKIRA hit a girl, I would be a hero.


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 23, 2007)

More like a heroine.


----------



## DontStop (Apr 23, 2007)

The best way to hit a girl is to uppercut them when they try and pull your hair in a fight (i dont know from experience...auntie told me)


----------



## Decker (Apr 23, 2007)

I try to hit my wife all the time when we argue. 

She just happens to be an excellent counter-puncher.

One of these days she'll let her guard down.....then I will strike with an awesome fury!


----------



## NeilPearson (Apr 23, 2007)

Decker said:


> I try to hit my wife all the time when we argue.
> 
> She just happens to be an excellent counter-puncher.
> 
> One of these days she'll let her guard down.....then I will strike with an awesome fury!




You are my new hero


----------



## DOMS (Apr 23, 2007)

Decker said:


> I try to hit my wife all the time when we argue.
> 
> She just happens to be an excellent counter-puncher.
> 
> One of these days she'll let her guard down.....then I will strike with an awesome fury!


----------



## goob (Apr 23, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> I fucking hate heroes.


 
Agreed.  These booze & testosterone fuelled fucktards will only hear half a story and go medeival on someone.  The sort of people who make up lynch mobs.


----------



## SYN (Apr 23, 2007)

i don't think it's right for a man to hit a woman or a woman to hit a man.   but i think sometimes it's deserving.  it's hard to explain i guess. but if a woman is acting like a butch dike and spacking out on her boyfriend for something extrememly redicoulous, he can knock her on her ass to shut her up and i wouldn't feel simpathetic towards her.

i had to beat up my exboyfriend once.  he was on suicide rampage n i had to kick his has to give him majick sleeping pills so he'd calm the fuck down. he deffinatly deserved that.  

but if your woman  comes home late and you start beating her, or shit like that, it's wrong.


----------



## goob (Apr 23, 2007)

SYN said:


> but if your woman comes home late and you start beating her, or shit like that, it's wrong.


 
A man's got to eat after a long day at work.


----------



## goob (Apr 23, 2007)

Sexual Harrasment towards men...





YouTube Video


----------



## DOMS (Apr 23, 2007)

goob said:


> A man's got to eat after a long day at work.





Some chick is going to beat your ass now.


----------



## goob (Apr 23, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Some chick is going to beat your ass now.


 

I know.  I'm waiting for the bullets........


----------



## SYN (Apr 23, 2007)

goob said:


> A man's got to eat after a long day at work.



lmao, true.


----------



## Bakerboy (Apr 23, 2007)

I would not mess with her. She would beat my ass.


----------



## Witmaster (Apr 23, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> I would not mess with her. She would beat my ass.


She must be good.  She still has all her teeth.


----------



## SYN (Apr 23, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> Before you throw out the stock answer, let me explain a situation a member on another forum got into.
> 
> Some kid was apparently preventing his drunken friend from driving from the bar.  He had known HER for 13 years, but maybe this was the first time she acted irate when she was drunk.
> 
> ...




If I had been there to see it, not only would i not care if he did smack her back, but i probably would've beaten him to it.


----------



## Bakerboy (Apr 23, 2007)

Witmaster said:


> She must be good.  She still has all her teeth.



 Yeah. Her name is Jelena Mrdjenovich and she is the wbc super featherweight champion.


----------



## DontStop (Apr 24, 2007)

The most fighting I've ever done is on a trampolina pretending to be Chyna Doll


----------



## fohawkenator (Apr 24, 2007)

*15 and pressin 365*

heel yeah id hit the bitch if shed a hit me once i would have knocked her out ecspeacally if  was drunk. im about to fight a girls boyfriend cuz i headbutted his girl cuz she hit me in the face


----------



## DontStop (Apr 24, 2007)

You Ganster, you.


----------



## TopAdams314 (Apr 24, 2007)

The only time I'd hit a girl is if she's whaling away at me for some stupid reason and I need her to cease and desist her punching so we can talk it over.  Even so, it'd only be a slap to snap her out of it.  I believe in using proportional amounts of violence according to the situation, not excessive force.  


Although I do get punched about twenty times a day by my GF because I usually say stupid things to her quite so often.  She's from Texas, whaddya expect?


----------



## MCx2 (Apr 24, 2007)

fohawkenator said:


> heel yeah id hit the bitch if shed a hit me once i would have knocked her out ecspeacally if  was drunk. im about to fight a girls boyfriend cuz i headbutted his girl cuz she hit me in the face


----------



## Fetusaurus Rex (Apr 24, 2007)




----------



## bio-chem (Apr 24, 2007)

fohawkenator said:


> heel yeah id hit the bitch if shed a hit me once i would have knocked her out ecspeacally if  was drunk. im about to fight a girls boyfriend cuz i headbutted his girl cuz she hit me in the face



"O'Doyle, your going down"


----------



## Witchblade (Apr 25, 2007)

fohawkenator said:


> _15 and pressing 365  _
> 
> heel yeah id hit the bitch if shed a hit me once i would have knocked her out ecspeacally if  was drunk. im about to fight a girls boyfriend cuz i headbutted his girl cuz she hit me in the face


I read just 1 post of you and already I think you're a dumbass.


----------



## fohawkenator (Apr 25, 2007)

*15 and benchin365*

sorry if i sounded like a hard ass but i aint no gangsta i live out in the country 1 stop sign in the whole town but i am a little bit of a badass lol


----------



## fohawkenator (Apr 25, 2007)

*15 and pressin 365*

lets just pick on the sophmore y dont we


----------



## DOMS (Apr 25, 2007)

fohawkenator said:


> sorry if i sounded like a hard ass but i aint no gangsta i live out in the country 1 stop sign in the whole town but i am a little bit of a badass lol


 
They don't have proper grammar and spelling out in the country?


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 25, 2007)

DOMS said:


> They don't have proper grammar and spelling out in the country?



Just be happy he didn't throw in a couple of moo's


----------



## Witchblade (Apr 25, 2007)

Thanks for the kind bench press challenge in your PM, but I'll have to refuse the offer. You're a better bencher than me, and that obviously makes you more intelligent. I kneel to your infinite wisdom.  

Why don't you post a video of you being 15 and pressing 365, so we can see how smart you are?


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 25, 2007)

TopAdams314 said:


> Although I do get punched about twenty times a day by my GF because I usually say stupid things to her quite so often.  She's from Texas, whaddya expect?



It would be extremely hard for me to not hit a girl that was that violent.  Violence breeds violence.
It would be even harder for me to stay with a girl that was that violent.


----------



## MCx2 (Apr 25, 2007)

Witchblade said:


> Why don't you post a video of you being 15 and pressing 365, so we can see how smart you are?






Without a video, I just don't believe you.


----------



## DontStop (Apr 25, 2007)

Dont mess, hes clearly straight out of Compton


----------



## Plateau_Max (Apr 25, 2007)

Or straight out the trailer...

Anyway.  I think a big thing here is she was punching the crap out of her friend of 13 years, and even decided to put keys in and make him bloody.  I'm sorry I don't care how drunk you are.  Drinking takes away your inhibitions, if your inhibitions are stopping you from bloodying up a really good friend who's trying to help you... you don't deserve help and you don't deserve the friend.

I wouldn't punch her anyway, I don't care how big someone is there are always ways to subdue them.  DontStop... you wouldn't be able to uppercut me if I pulled your hair.


----------



## mboylan86 (Apr 25, 2007)

> fohawkenator]heel yeah id hit the bitch if shed a hit me once i would have knocked her out ecspeacally if was drunk. im about to fight a girls boyfriend cuz i headbutted his girl cuz she hit me in the face





fohawkenator said:


> sorry if i sounded like a hard ass but i aint no gangsta i live out in the country 1 stop sign in the whole town but i am a little bit of a badass lol



*^^^*
    

wouldnt be able to hit a girl, she could be stabbin me to death and i still wouldnt wanna hit back, its just one of them things


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 25, 2007)

Plateau_Max said:


> DontStop... you wouldn't be able to uppercut me if I pulled your hair.



Oh god, that is ONE thing Ive been dying to see.

Not girls, but these dipshit men with long hair.  I want to see someone fight them and yank them around by their hair.  No, no, I cant do it myself, I want to spectate and laugh my fucking ass off.

Oh man, and if it was a narcisstic man that was chissled with long beautiful hair, it would be blockbusting entertainment to see a Tank Abbott kind of guy come up and throw him by his Pantene Pro-V nourished mane.


----------



## JOHNYORK (Apr 25, 2007)

my cats name is sir charles. my dogs name is pastina. i have a big penis. id never steal anyones cheetoes. i like spaghetti. my name is john. i always wanted to be called j.r. b/c my middle name is ross but it never stuck. holla back. 1.


----------



## DontStop (Apr 25, 2007)

Lol you can totally punch a girl when shes trying to pull your hair. If shes pulling your hair say around your shoulders, you can go between her arms and just uppercut her in the jaw. since shes too busy pulling on my hair, she wont have time to defend her face from the pain that will come.

I'd be self concious about punchin though. ever since that hockey dad fight happened and the guy died from a punch to his jugular.


----------



## TopAdams314 (Apr 25, 2007)

AKIRA said:


> It would be extremely hard for me to not hit a girl that was that violent.  Violence breeds violence.
> It would be even harder for me to stay with a girl that was that violent.



LoL, that oughta say something about my self-restraint.


----------



## Rubes (Apr 25, 2007)

fohawkenator said:


> lets just pick on the sophmore y dont we



i say you should get picked on more then the freshmen. your acting worse then one


----------



## DiGiTaL (Apr 25, 2007)

bitch slap her couple times.


----------



## DontStop (Apr 26, 2007)

I'll bitch slap your mom



OHHHHHHH


----------



## kinkery (Apr 26, 2007)

*OHHHHHHH BURNN!!!!!! OWNED *


----------



## DontStop (Apr 26, 2007)

*rofl Lol Pwn Ftw!*


----------



## Brachiisaurus (Apr 26, 2007)

DontStop said:


> *rofl Lol Pwn Ftw!*



S MY D PLX KTHX


----------



## DontStop (Apr 26, 2007)

no old man.


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 26, 2007)

Did I just see someone say "BURN?"  Jesus, I was maybe 10 when that came out.


----------



## DontStop (Apr 26, 2007)

you were 10 when people started saying burn.i could have sworn it's been around for centuries


----------



## Brachiisaurus (Apr 26, 2007)

DontStop said:


> no old man.



 But you give it out so willingly.



J/k. And I'm not that much older than you.


----------



## DontStop (Apr 26, 2007)

lol yah. i know your joking (i hope)
how old?


----------



## Brachiisaurus (Apr 26, 2007)

DontStop said:


> lol yah. i know your joking (i hope)
> how old?



Between 19 and 19 and 1/2.


----------



## DontStop (Apr 26, 2007)

oh snap.


----------



## Brachiisaurus (Apr 26, 2007)

DontStop said:


> oh _Brach_  .



Fixed.


----------



## tbone1 (Apr 27, 2007)

fohawkenator said:


> sorry if i sounded like a hard ass but i aint no gangsta i live out in the country 1 stop sign in the whole town but i am a little bit of a badass lol


i go to school with this kid and he isnt that big of a bad ass he threatens to whoop my ass eveyday and never does it..i only bench 135 and i could take his ass. he might not be that big of a bad ass but he really does bench 365!


----------



## fohawkenator (Apr 27, 2007)

*15 pressin 365*

fuck you taylor ive kicked your ass plenty of times fucker lol


----------



## tbone1 (Apr 27, 2007)

fohawkenator said:


> fuck you taylor ive kicked your ass plenty of times fucker lol



this little bitch runs his mouth i will whoop his fuckin ass AGAIN!!! he talks way to much shit ask him how much playing time he gets in football....RIP!! he might bench 365 but dont matter if you are never in the game.


----------



## BigDyl (Apr 27, 2007)

It's true that your "bench" has nothing to do with how well you can fight.  It actually probably hinders flexibility and speed if you don't practice technique.  


That being said, 100% of high school people talk tough, but when it comes down to it, it's usually about the sloppiest looking fight imaginable.


----------



## fohawkenator (Apr 27, 2007)

*15 and pressin 365*

sorry chuck lidell that kids my cousin were just bullshitin but i might not start but 12 sacs 38 tackles is pretty good to be a nosegaurd and weigh 210 and be 5 10 and that bitch dont play football hes to fuckin scared to get hit


----------



## MCx2 (Apr 27, 2007)

Go away.


----------



## fohawkenator (Apr 27, 2007)

*15 and benchin 365*

yall go to coacht.com and check coalfield football message boards and then yull beleive me 

                                  top sophmore


----------



## bio-chem (Apr 27, 2007)

no really go away


----------



## MCx2 (Apr 27, 2007)

*27 with a 13 inch penis*


----------



## iMan323 (Apr 27, 2007)

haha, what the fuck is this?  ^^


----------



## Witchblade (Apr 27, 2007)

This is gold.


----------



## glassmouth (Apr 27, 2007)

Yes I would


----------

